# Bet you've never seen anything like this before



## ChrisN (May 19, 2013)

A chrome Bolt action with crosscut oak and my "secret" "weathered" finish.

I tried this and I really like how it turned out. I think it matches up very well with the hardware - a nice, rugged look. Looking at the pics, I can think of a few ways I would/could make this a little better, but I think I'll let that for next time.

I've included a few closeups so you can see the grain. 

See if you can guess how I did it.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2013)

Nice- wire brush wheel???


----------



## Jdaschel (May 19, 2013)

Thats interesting. Is it sandblasted?


----------



## duncsuss (May 19, 2013)

It looks a lot like my deck after I got a little over-enthusiastic with the high-pressure washer once, so that's my guess.

However you got there, it's an interesting effect


----------



## WoodLove (May 19, 2013)

I was thinking a wire brush also. Nice job Chris


----------



## ChrisN (May 20, 2013)

And the winner is....



WoodLove said:


> I was thinking a wire brush also. Nice job Chris



Sorry, no prize.:rolleyes2:

A wire brush, sanded with 220, a bit of CA glue, sanded again with 220 to remove (most of) the sheen. That's the basic steps, anyway.


----------



## WoodLove (May 20, 2013)

Glad to see you are enjoying turning and juming in with both feet. Great Job.


----------



## rdabpenman (May 20, 2013)

Interesting effect on an over proportioned barrel.

Les


----------

